# DirecTV's DVR Online Offer



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello all,

It's been a while since I've visited these forums and I'm glad to see they are still alive and well. I used to lurk and read quite frequently when I had my DirecTV TiVo. Unfortunately, I stopped frequenting when DirecTV couldn't meet my HD demands and I had to part ways with DirecTV. However, I've since parted with my digital TV and am now looking to leave my HORRID cable DVR and return to the Promised Land. However, I noticed something very perplexing on DirecTV's website. No where on their DVR page does it mention TiVo. This concerns me greatly, as I'm sure just as everyone else here agrees, TiVo is the greatest thing ever. My previous DirecTV account was in only my name, so if I place the new account in my wife's name, we qualify for a free "DirecTV DVR". This would be great, as it would save me from having to snatch one up on Ebay and I wouldn't have to worry about doing the installation myself. I did notice that the title bar of the DirecTV information page says "DirecTV with TiVo". However, the pics of the interface looking nothing at all like the TiVo interface I remember. For example, check out the images at these links:

Picture 1 
Picture 2 
Picture 3

What gives? I remember hearing rumors before I left the DirecTV fold that they were considering leaving TiVo in the dust. Has this transpired within the last 6 months or so? I spoke with a DirecTV rep on the phone, and she advised that the box was in no way associated with TiVo. Is this true? Say it ain't so!! Any insight into this matter is greatly appreciated, as Google seems to have let me down with a clear answer. If it turns out that this is indeed an entirely different interface, which DirecTV TiVo would you guys recommend I pick up from Ebay? Thanks guys!!


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

D* has left TiVo in the dust. They are now offering their own in house DVR (R15). It is definitely NOT a TiVo as you noticed.

You can still pick up TiVo's via eBay or some online retailers but they're going fast. The R10 is the latest TiVo unit marketed by D*. It cannot be hacked (unless you are handy with a soldering iron). You can still get DVR80's and some others out there that come with version 6.2 of the TiVo software and it can be hacked to add HMO etc.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Discussion on the new DirecTV DVR (the R15), was removed from this forum and sent to www.dbstalk.com

If you care to find out more about the new unit.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, I really hate to hear that. What's the outlook then for a dual-tuner TiVo in the future? How much longer do you see DirecTV supporting existing TiVo units? Man, that really sucks. DirecTV let me down with my HD TV programming, and now this!?! Is DirecTV trying to lose customers?? Amazing....oh well. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Directv still supports receivers it sold 10 years ago, so I would imagine the Directivos will be no different.

Also, Tivo has announced a dual tuner HD Tivo that is supposed to work with OTA and cable signals, it's supposed to be out this year, we will hear more at CES this week.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Depends on how you look at it. I myself like the new DirecTV Plus R-15 much MORE than my two DirecTiVos (Philips 704 and R-10) and its part of the reason I am now back with DirecTV.

After only a day of using the R-15, I made it my main unit and moved it into the living room and put the R-10 that was there in a bedroom.

At first I only wanted to try the R-15 as I figured what the heck, its free after the rebate. Then it grew on me and is now the favorite out of my three units.


Rich


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

As maharg said, D* will most likely support DTiVo's for quite some time. The only issue that I can see obsoleting them is HD, and the move to mpeg4. Something that current receivers can't handle.

On the other hand, a move to mpeg4 for all channels would cause D* to swap out every single receiver, including the new R15's so that's most likely not going to happen for a long time.


----------

